# Why Natural Childbirth?



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

This is a poll for women who have chosen or will choose natural chidlbirth, i.e. childbirth without epidural anesthesia or other pharmacological pain interventions. No epidural v. NCB debates, please, and bearing in mind the uniqueness of our experiences, let's keep it judgment-free.

Because women often have multiple reasons for making this choice, you may select multiple poll answers.

I'm readying for my third NCB, and I wonder if other women make this choice for the same reasons that I do. Among my top reasons:

1. Medical concerns. I understand that epidurals can lower blood pressure. Unlike a lot of pregnant women, I lean toward low blood pressure and really don't want it getting any lower during labor.

2. Freedom-of-movement concerns. OK....freedom in general! It seems like I would have to give up so much freedom in order to get an epidural.......freedom to stand or squat, freedom to have my baby out-of-hospital, freedom to decline interventions that suddenly become necessary during the epidural....

Anyway, I'm curious to hear from other like-minded moms: Why did you/will you opt against the epidural?


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turquesa*
> 
> 1. Medical concerns. I understand that epidurals can lower blood pressure. Unlike a lot of pregnant women, I lean toward low blood pressure and really don't want it getting any lower during labor.
> 
> 2. Freedom-of-movement concerns. OK....freedom in general! It seems like I would have to give up so much freedom in order to get an epidural.......freedom to stand or squat, freedom to have my baby out-of-hospital, freedom to decline interventions that suddenly become necessary during the epidural....


The 2 above reasons pretty much sum my main concerns with the epidurals - and that they can (but don't always) lead to a lot of other interventions. OH and that needles in general make me feel wonky / queasy .


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

For me, free movement but mostly just the desire to avoid complicating factors. You don't know for sure how a drug will affect you and what side effects you might get, so I'd just as soon avoid it if I can. I prefer to use medication only when necessary--to the point of being a little weird about it sometimes (and I'm a pharmacist, so I understand the risks and benefits of medications). I'd rather try other methods to deal with pain/discomfort--drink water, change positions, distract myself, try relaxation exercises, etc. I don't even like taking ibuprofen when I have a headache. So I didn't want an epidural if I could avoid it. Same with Pitocin--I preferred to avoid it if possible. I would have considered medication if necessary, but it didn't become necessary. Now that I know what the pain is like, I feel confident I can handle it with my next birth too if it's similarly uncomplicated. Yeah, it hurt like a [fill in the blank], but at a certain point it was over, and then I had a baby to snuggle. I was able to deal with it.

I suppose you could lump this under "concerned about medical risk" in the poll but it wasn't so much about risk. I wasn't concerned that something horrible would happen or was even likely to happen to me or to the baby. Lots of women have epidurals every day and things work out fine for them, and if I'd had an epidural then I'm sure things would have worked out just fine for me. But I didn't want to introduce another variable into my personal situation if I could help it. And I didn't need to.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I selected lots of options, most of which can be summed up as a desire to avoid negative side effects for both me and the baby.

I also selected "other" because one of my secondary reasons for wanting to avoid pharmacological pain relief is that I view the labour experience as a personal challenge a bit like doing a marathon or climbing a mountain or something and I want to see if I can do it.

And before anyone jumps on me from a great height, that is a very personal view and not a commentary on anyone else's choices. I know not everyone views labour like that and that is entirely up to them.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

I picked lots of options, I didn't want to be stuck on my back, or a cascade of interventions, but it when it really came down to it, I just really wanted to know what it was like! The natural birth stories that I read were so interesting, and the epi births usually weren't. I didn't want to miss out on the experience.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

bragging rights and that medal we always hear about!


----------



## Slmommy (Jan 22, 2012)

ok i'm crazy, but i have major control issues. for me, ncb in home setting would allow me to have as much control as is actually controllable.... (yeah i know birth can throw a lot of curveballs, but no policies to fight, no birth plans to worry about, no ppl i have to hire to advocate for me, can eat, drink, move, do what i want, puke as many times as i want, don't have to worry about anyone ignoring my wishes, can catch my own baby, etc)

i guess my answer is more towards setting than ncb... but the setting kinda dictates the birth sometimes.


----------



## Slmommy (Jan 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purplerose*
> 
> bragging rights and that medal we always hear about!


hahaha where can I write to have my medal sent??? I never got one? Maybe I should start bragging?


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I never considered having an epidural. I don't perceived it as having benefits. That's for me, personally, as I don't really care if other people want one or not.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't feel strongly about this issue but figured I'd rather skip the big needle and not be stuck on my back than otherwise. If a situation were to arise in which an epi would be useful (eg exhaustion) I would take it. As it worked out I have never gotten to the hospital in time to have one.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

I picked the vast majority of the list. I think my main concern is the epidural might not work combined with the restricted movement, since that will prevent other pain relief methods. Also I hear some people get bad headaches from withdrawal, and I am pretty sensitive to drug withdrawal in general. Anyway, I also want a homebirth for other reasons.

I'll probably set my reasons-to-transfer bar pretty low. I know some people make it work with breach, twins, etc., but I think in those cases the epidural pros might start outweighing the cons for me personally....


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I didn't check the 'concerns about how an epi works' choices because I never really have considered having one. I'd be worried about those things if I felt I HAD to have one (i.e., I was having surgery) but I've never gotten to them because the desire to be where I want to be doing it the way I want to trumps any fear or dislike of pain.


----------



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

I checked off several items in the poll, but overall I'd say I chose NCB over an epi because for me - I'll take the devil you know vs. the devil you don't. What I mean is that you pretty much know what you're getting with NCB: pain (at levels which vary from person to person and birth to birth). But the pain isn't harmful to you - it just hurts. With an epi you just don't know. I know lots of people have had them work 100% and with no complications and where it didn't lead to a cascade of interventions, but without a crystal ball you really don't know if you'll be one of those people. So I just don't mess with it.

But that's just me. I'd never try to talk someone out of an epi. Everybody has different priorities.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Personally the idea of a needle injecting stuff into my spine or bloodstream that'll make everything stop going the normal way (movement and alertness and birth process) terrifies me so I never considered getting it. In labor I never wanted it but was afraid I'd need it due to an early urge to push I experienced.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purplerose*
> 
> bragging rights and that medal we always hear about!










I almost made that a snarky option....along with another poll answer: "Because I have to be a martyr." But my boring and more mature half got the better of me, so I restrained myself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slmommy*
> 
> hahaha where can I write to have my medal sent??? I never got one? Maybe I should start bragging?


http://betterbirthdoula.org/?p=570


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Most of mine were covered in the options. If I were to give a free-form answer to this as an open-ended questions, my top personal reasons would be (not necessarily in this order)...

1) I am not a "good patient"-- believe it or not, probably BECAUSE my mom is an awesome doctor (who practiced evidence-based medicine, almost to a fault). That means I question everything, want to discuss everything, and get really irritated when anyone takes a "because I told you so" attitude with me. Or worse-- "because it's standard procedure." Oh, H3LL NO.







At the same time, I loathe face-to-face confrontation unless necessary. Thus-- as long as I'm low-risk, it's not an emergency blahbitty blah boilerplate disclaimer-- I NEED to be the decision-maker and be working in as much of an "unimpaired state" as possible. Not to "control" things, exactly, but not to put myself in the position of passive object if it's not an emergency. To put myself in the most respectful possible space, with professionals whose judgment I trust. FTMP, that will be homebirth for me, with MWs who are highly-educated and experienced.

2) (This is for homebirth...) Because it's the safest option for me and my baby, or, at the very least, the risk is minimally increased relative to the psychological and physiological benefits for me. I actually believe that the best studies indicate mortality is equal and morbidity less for homebirth with a qualified attendant (than for hospital birth). But I'm saying that even at WORST, studies show/will show only a tiny increase in risk, and that such a tiny increase is still palatable to me considering the rewards, the ease, the psychological comfort and physiological benefits. Basically, I don't think that additional risk exists, but I do believe that if it does, it's tiny and worth the great marginal rewards.

3) Mobility and overall... again, not more "control" but "an increased range of options." That's huge for me. Baby seems "stuck," but "almost fits?" I can much more easily move and adjust and squat, etc., vs. having to be subjected to a vacuum (and possible generous episiotomy). Baby has shoulder dystocia? Easy Gaskin vs. McRoberts, etc. Want to pop in the shower? Easy. If I have an epidural, not so much. When I was first really researching births (8 years ago?), I tried to do the "devil's advocate" thing with my mom, who had two hospital births without pain meds. She said, "Here's the bottom line. You prepare for a NCB, then at least you have options. You can always get pain meds if it's not working for you. You don't prepare? You're getting the pain meds. Would you rather have more options? Or would you rather have the decision taken from you?" Me? I'd always rather have more options.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Lots of reasons, but with you on the epidural...have low blood pressure already and prone to panic attacks, especially if I get dizzy and it sounds like a big drop in bp causes dizziness. That scares me far more than the pain.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mambera*
> 
> I don't feel strongly about this issue but figured I'd rather skip the big needle and not be stuck on my back than otherwise. If a situation were to arise in which an epi would be useful (eg exhaustion) I would take it. As it worked out I have never gotten to the hospital in time to have one.


Yep. I knew it was better for me and baby to go without AND the whole needle/spine thing wigs me out. What if they miss?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i had an epi with ds1 that went fine but with ds2 it didnt even kick in and there were long term negative side effects to me

when i got pg with dd i chose to have an unassisted birth which meant no epi. i was fine with that as even if i were having a hospital birth i wouldnt anyway. i researched other methods of paid relief and had a wonderful birth with DD in a birth tub at home. i plan on doing the same with this baby as well


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I voted concerns about medical risks to baby, to me, cascade of interventions, wanting to feel the ability to push (because of the medicals risks for me and baby not feeling that) and other. The other was that I just really wanted to know if I could do it. I mean, yeah, it's difficult, of course. So I wanted to be able to rise to that challenge. Why do people climb mountains or do Ironman triathalons? It sounds torturous. But they want that medal too.


----------



## Anne447 (May 25, 2012)

I was concerned about side effects for me and the baby. I decided going in that I would not extrapolate ("If it hurts so bad now, what will it be like in an hour?") but just take it minute by minute. And it just never was so painful that I felt like I needed something.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

It started for me as being scared &[email protected]#less of having a huge needle going into my spine. Once I found out that's how an epidural works I decided against it. Then my friend told about her experience with an epidural & how it absolutely didn't work. Then I found out about the possible side effects & cascad of interventions. The I realized I wouldn't be able to move. There really seemed to be nothing positive about having an epidural. I had experienced significant pain before, childbirth is temporary, & it turns out it didn't hurt nearly as much as almost bursting my appendix. (Actually, I'm one of those crazies that will insist it didn't hurt at all, but...)

All those reasons and the medal!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I wanted to be able to move around.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I have never had an epidural.

Freedom of movement, urge to push, avoiding cascading interventions&#8230;.these are all important to me.

The idea of a needle going into my back does not seem like fun, either.

That being said, I have been blessed with relatively easy labours - if I had long or difficult labours, I might be inclined to stick the needle in my own back!


----------



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

I voted Other...I'm deathly afraid of (bladder) catheters. That was enough for me to forgo an epidural. I also have a ton of hardware in my back that would make an epidural iffy but my main motivation was not having someone stick a tube up there. **shudder** Any discomfort I felt during labor was nothing compared to having a catheter.


----------



## calanagear (Jan 8, 2011)

I just want an intervention free birth because I despise needles and doctors as well. I love nurses, as well as rogue MDs who actually listen to me ( as rare as they are). I had a C section with my daughter, after I was in a car accident and had a 'difficult' pregnancy, and although it went OK, I had badly craved a natural birth.


----------



## CA Country Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

I also chose several options. I agree with previous posters- that the idea of the epidural was scarier than the idea of the pain. I can deal with pain. Anesthesia freaks me out. I had a pain medicine free birth with my DD, despite pitocin induction (rising blood pressure) and those contractions were intense. I am confident that I can do NC again, although I would really like to skip the pitocin this time as well. I also wanted to skip any further interventions and thought that was my best chance and to bring my baby into the world with as few substances in her body as possible. Haven't we studiously avoided all that might affect them all these months? Only to load them up with drugs right before they come into the world- no thanks. Oh and I have control issues too.


----------



## Anne447 (May 25, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calanagear*
> 
> I just want an intervention free birth because I despise needles and doctors as well. I love nurses, as well as rogue MDs who actually listen to me ( as rare as they are). I had a C section with my daughter, after I was in a car accident and had a 'difficult' pregnancy, and although it went OK, I had badly craved a natural birth.


It stinks that you didn't have the control you wanted. Sometimes that happens -- with my third birth, I had high blood pressure and the doctor decided to give me pitocin to speed things along. I ended up having a precipitous birth (and no one believed it was happening except my husband). I felt so powerless.

After my third baby, I had nightmares about his birth.. poor guy, now he's 19 and I'm over it... but for a while I had a hard time forgetting what happened.

I hope natural childbirth happens for you someday. I see that you're an extended breastfeeder; you should feel good about the natural food and nurturing you're giving your daughter now.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was really afraid of seizure complications since they run heavily in my family. I also did not want to and never have given birth in a hospital. I think if I gave birth in a hospital I WOULD have succumb to getting one, especially with the intensity of my last birth but I am always glad to not have the option of getting one in the end.

I know both my children have been very alert babies and nursed very well. I have never had any real intervention unless you count the MW pushing back DD2s shoulder as she had dystocia.

We were made to birth without meds so I prefer to follow that path.


----------



## Gindugirl (May 23, 2012)

My blood pressure tends to drop dramatically at the slightest introduction of any drug. I'm also deathly allergic to Fentanyl (a common pain drug found in epidurals), so that's the reason that gets my doctors very alert and keen on keeping the birth natural (when I don't feel like debating). But actually, even more than that reason, is everything said above: free movement, less interventions, the needle, etc.

After having my DD totally natural and med free in a hospital, I realized the biggest benefit of all when you go natural, especially without any pitocin, is all the lovely natural Oxytocin that is released throughout the labor. Let me tell you, that was the best high I've ever experienced! For two weeks after the labor I was floating on clouds! It was bizarre and I didn't know that could be an effect. I had no PPD, no issues with my milk; I wasn't even tired when I was getting only two hours of sleep. I also had my placenta encapsulated and ate that for 3 months







. So who knows, maybe it was that too? All I know is that I want that experience again! But now I'm preg with identical twins and the docs are giving me the hard sell to go medicalized all the way. And I'm fighting them. But I hate confrontation, so it's been stressful. In the end I just wish they'd respect my wishes and quit telling me how I could be putting my babies in danger. I'm only 29 weeks and so far, no complications whatsoever and the twins are growing great! So hopefully, I'll get the birth I want again...and that awesome high times two!!!


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

The numbers are weird in the poll. They show the percentage of votes for each, not the percentage of respondents who voted for each.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

It just felt right. I miscarried naturally and that was very painful, but I just felt like that's the way it was supposed to happen. 3 natural full-term births later and I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gindugirl*
> I realized the biggest benefit of all when you go natural, especially without any pitocin, is all the lovely natural Oxytocin that is released throughout the labor. Let me tell you, that was the best high I've ever experienced! For two weeks after the labor I was floating on clouds! It was bizarre and I didn't know that could be an effect. I had no PPD, no issues with my milk; I wasn't even tired when I was getting only two hours of sleep. I also had my placenta encapsulated and ate that for 3 months
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I had the postpartum euphoria also, both times. It was great. I did not keep my placenta so I'm pretty sure it was the birth hormones.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I chose other.

I have natural births for the same reason i had natural conceptions and breastfed. Because i can. I guess if i needed an epidural i'd get one...? I've only had homebirths though, so i kind of go into it on the assumption that i won't need one.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathymuggle*
> 
> I have never had an epidural.
> 
> ...


No kidding! At my homebirth, I was contemplating walking to the hospital for the epidural!!! I have had 2 births with and 2 without. I didn't "need" one with my first but I had them with the middle two and certainly would have had one for my 4th if I could have.

I am not here to be team "rah rah" for epis, but they are magicial in some circumstances. With my second, I was induced and wasn't going anywhere and very tense and my mw clearly did not want to be at the hospital (it was a holiday) so after the epi I was ready to push in about an hour when I'd been sort of hanging out at a 4 all day.

My last birth was very, very painful. I had back labor for the first time, the baby was over 10# and I think she wasn't positioned very well. She came out with her shoulder pulled back and mw had to reach in and get her. That wasn't fun.

I don't regret the hb but I could "feel" that pain in my memory for a few years. Having said that, everything else about the hb experience was perfect....completely perfect....


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein*
> 
> I don't regret the hb but I could "feel" that pain in my memory for a few years.


I had similar experience. I have only had natural births, 4 of them as well. Only one was in the hospital, I was not tempted that time to have pain meds. I have had the sense of postpartum euphoria, it was a great feeling, you feel like you are top of the world. With my 3rd birth though, it was so insanely painful. Had I been in a hospital setting I would of been screaming for meds. When he was finally out, I was just done. I didn't want to hold him, I nursed him, and literally gave him to DH to hold and took a nap alone. The pain had just exhausted me. I did take a while to bond with him. That child is 3 now and when I still think about his birth, all I remember is pain. No joy, no happiness, just severe, unrelenting pain. By the time I got to #4's birth, I didn't want to do it again, but I did, at home as usual. Another 20 hour labor, not as painful as the previous one though. Again no euphoria, just the semi-happiness that I would never ever ever have to do that again! Would meds have been better then some of those experiences? Maybe.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> . I have had the sense of postpartum euphoria, it was a great feeling, you feel like you are top of the world.


I had that feeling after two of my natural births. I was literally doing laps around the hospital corridors looking for who knows what in a vending machine (I always seem to birth at night) and feeling like I had the personal soundtrack of "Walking on Sunshine".


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

If I am completely honest with myself, the reason I wanted a natural birth is because I wanted the birth high. I had concerns about over-medicalization of the birthing process, I wanted to avoid unnecessary interventions and medications for myself and my baby, but deep down, what I really wanted was to feel on top of the world. I wanted to feel powerful and amazing and beautiful.

That all seems a little naive to me now, given the profound humbling I received instead. But it's what made me gravitate to natural birth as my preferred path.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I, probably annoyingly, chose a few options. I was concerned about side effects for myself and the baby, not just over an epidural, but over the possibility that an epidural might lead to all sorts of other things, and cumulatively, I wasn't comfortable with those risks. I forgot to check that I was concerned about a cascade of interventions, but obviously, that was one of them. My biggest reason, honestly, for wanting a natural birth in all three of my children's births (haven't given birth this time yet, but today is my EDD, so any day now) is that I don't like the idea of turning over control to someone else. I realize that I can't control the labor process. I haven't been able to in either of my other kids' births and I know I can't this time either. However, as long as I'm birthing naturally and things are going well, I don't want to relinquish control to someone else, and to me, that's what having interventions means: giving up what little bit of control I do have.

Instead of being able to move around how I felt I needed to, I'd be restricted. Instead of being able to eat if I felt the need, I'd be given clear fluids. Instead of pushing when I felt the urge, I'd be told when and for how long. And often all of this would be based on nothing more than the whims of the care provider, since many obstetric practices aren't evidence-based at all. I know that some women feel that getting pain relief is what allowed them to remain in control, and I understand that, too, and I respect it. My second dd's birth was precipitous and the pain was really the kind of thing that could drive a person mad, if it had lasted much longer than it did, so I definitely understand why pain relief would allow some women to feel more control over the process. It's just not my personal preference. Honestly, after that birth I understand a LOT of things women do that I didn't understand before. I understand why people want to induce or have scheduled c-sections for no medical reason. I really do. I don't think it's the best choice for the baby or mother's health, but emotionally...I get it...I support it. I do.

So for me, while there are multiple reasons I choose natural childbirth, the biggest one really does come down to the "Other" of maintaining as much control as possible, which isn't much, but it's better that it remain in MY hands than in the hands of some doctor. I can't give up my power (I know, this is starting to sound all new agey, and I'm really not that way, but that's the best way I can explain it) to someone else just for my a little comfort. My strength and my power are more important to me than that. I am STRONG and I don't need to be saved or rescued. Obviously, there are situations in which I might need to make the choice to have interventions, but it will be because they were necessary, not just because I wanted someone to save me from my pain.

I hope no one feels like I'm belittling their choices. Once upon a time, I would have. Not now. These are just the ways I feel about interventions for myself. I get that not everyone feels that way and that's cool with me. Other women feel like the best way to remain in control is to get that epidural or whatever. That's cool too.


----------



## CountryMommy (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol about the medal comment. My MIL could not understand my reasons for wanting natural births. She totally thinks I "suffered" unnecessarily for bragging rights.

My reasons were mostly medical. I worried about the effects of pain meds on the baby and I worried that any unnecessary interventions might lead to a c section. My babies ended up weighing 9.5lbs and 9lbs(posterior) each so I wonder if I had had an epideral, if i would have still been able to push them out or not.


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

I chose a whole lot of the options there. I have Crohns and the drs with whom I first went were making me worse and telling me to do things that didn't make sense. I started looking into natural options, almost by chance, and it just went from there. I really like to be as natural and able to decide as possible. I want to keep meds out of me and my baby. My Mom had hospital mw births with the first 5 of us kids, no difference that when #6 came along and she had to have him with a family dr. Also, my hubby was born at home, delivered by his aunt. Many of my nieces and nephews, and hubby's cousins have had home births, and there's no problem with any of them. I would just feel better at home too.


----------



## trimommy2009 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always considered birth as a natural thing, so an epidural never really entered into my thought process. When I became pregnant with my first I started researching birth and then I became convinced I didn't want the cascade of interventions that could occur. I just kept saying, I'm a triathlete, I do Ironman's for fun, I can do this.  Two babies later, an Ironman is still WAY harder then NCB.


----------



## mleawicks (Feb 4, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slmommy*
> 
> hahaha where can I write to have my medal sent??? I never got one? Maybe I should start bragging?


one of my friends wants to give me one. another says I braver then her. i think it take more guts to go to H. scary place. that would be why I choose NCB


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

After I had 3 natural births I found out I couldn't have had an epidural if I wanted one. I have arthritis in my spine and they can't get a needle in the space where they do epidurals. I had pneumonia and septicemia when my youngest was 5 weeks old and they wanted to do a spinal tap to see if the infection had spred to my spinal fluid. After 3 people had each tried twice to do the spinal tap they took me to radiology and figured out the needle can't fit. It's called spondylosis. A radiologist was able to use a fluoroscope to get a needle in another place but they wouldn't do that for childbirth. Good thing I wasn't planning on an epidural.

When I was pregnant in 1979 I was a medical lab technologist and I knew a lot about the area hospitals. IVs were in glass bottles not plastic bags. There were problems with bacterial contamination in the glass bottles and people were getting septicemia from getting IVs. So I didn't want an IV. Right around that time in several hospitals in the area there were problems with infections on the OB floors. They weren't letting anyone visit on the OB floors or be with the mothers for births, not even fathers. One father handcuffed himself to his wife to try and be with her for the birth of their baby. It was not a good time to have a baby. We drove 1.5 hours to a birth center to have a CNM deliver our baby. People thought I was crazy. Home birth was illegal in the state so that wasn't an option. All went well. The drive wasn't bad. The labor and birth went well with no interventions. Breastfeeding was easy.


----------



## fitjenn (May 21, 2012)

@LittleBirdy - I'm fascinated by your description of natural childbirth..."You know what you're getting - pain. But the pain isn't harmful to you. It just hurts."

Love this!!


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

^^^I find it easier to deal with pain when I know why I'm in pain and that it isn't presaging damage to my body. Childbirth was still painful, yes, but there was also a difference between the pain of childbirth and the added pain when I pushed what seemed to be too hard, so I backed off that one because i didn't want to tear.


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

I voted for lots of the options.

I also wanted to add that it's really amazing to feel how powerful your body is and how wonderfully it's made. I had an epi late with my first. I had an undeniable urge to push at 7, had been in hard labor all night, and was getting no support. (A sidenote: If you're planning NCB, your provider is really important. DH was military at the time, so we didn't have a choice, but I think I could have made it to the end with my awesome midwife.) I would be really disappointed if I had a medical situation that meant I couldn't labor.


----------



## Mama Chickadee (Oct 31, 2011)

My mom is an anesthesiologist, and, among other things, she is the person who does epidurals on laboring women.

She birthed both my brother and I naturally, and was a Bradley birth coach for a time, and unless otherwise medically indicated, recommends natural child birth.

So, while I have my own thoroughly researched reasons for wanting to birth naturally, I figure if my mom, the person who GIVES the epidurals does not recommend them, that's a strong reason not to get them!!!


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I was willing to have an epidural if the pain got very bad, I think that epidurals can be really great for women whose pain is so distracting that they can't relax, but for me the pain would have had to be pretty bad before considering it since I have had negative experiences with anesthesia (it tends to knock me out way more than it "should", I get nauseated, I stay numb for much longer than I "should") and there are risks of issues for mom and baby not to mention the potential for the cascade of interventions and it maybe not even working at all (though I didn't worry about this too much). I had confidence that if I had a fairly normal labor that I could manage the pain. Luckily for me my labor was on the fast side and no issues with baby in a weird position or any of that. I did consider the epidural when I was in transition, but then I was like, oh yeah, transition and kept my mouth shut. Transition was too fast for me to have gotten one anyway, but I'm glad I was able to recognize it correctly.


----------



## YvonneC-M (Feb 9, 2010)

With my first baby, I had been in labor for two and a half days, and dilated only 6 cm, when I decided to have an epidural. My main motivation was to be able to sleep. This was a Saturday morning, and I hadn't slept since the previous Tuesday night. The epidural did allow me to sleep and rest enough to later make it through the pushing stage (2.5 hours), and I'm thankful for that, but toward the end of the dilation stage, my back hurt and I was so uncomfortable from not being allowed to sit up, that I don't have good memories of that part of my labor. Ironically, the parts before and after, where I was in pain but not medicated, and free to move around, I remember fondly. I'm now pregnant and due to give birth any day now, and am resolved to make it all the way through without any interventions.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't answered the poll, because I'm not going to be having any more babies, and I've never actually had a natural childbirth.

But, I had lots of reasons for wanting one. The biggest was probably just that I really wanted to fully experience the whole thing - the good, the bad and the ugly...but that may be tied with my intense hatred of numbness. I've never experienced any pain that was harder on me than the numbness of a spinal. I don't know how spinal really compares to an epi, but I get the feeling they're pretty close. They freak me right out, and I hate them more than I can say. (I do remember thinking late in my labour with Aaron - not that long before I transferred, so...maybe 40 hours in?...that I could see getting one to enable me to sleep...but I still didn't want it. They're terrifying.)


----------



## JennyHu (Aug 16, 2012)

Because labor is shorter, less chance for major surgery & less probability for complications for ALL future pregnancies. The pain in birth is not 'missery' pain. It's pain that is manageable leading to the most prolific joy & deep bonding (b/c the largest surge in oxytocin (the love hormone) of a woman's entire life happens during birth) we'll ever feel. I don't know why we women listen to the media...birth certainly has discomfort, but it's manageable.

Check out this inspiring interview with Cindy Crawford on YourBabyBooty- http://yourbabybooty.com/interviews/how-i-managed-pain-in-natural-childbirth-with-cindy-crawford/


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

For myself with children, there is always a now-versus-later conumdrum when it comes to painful moments I think. The epi sounds less painful now, just like giving in to a disobedient toddler sounds less painful than consistently saying "no". But. Eventually, you have to deal with the pain. And if you deal with it now, its much less painful than dealing with it later. Eventually the toddler will be big enough to do real damage, and you'll have to really say no but it will be much more painful to do so. Its nice to avoid the whole ring of fire in theory, but in practice, you can hurt yourself ALOT more with an epi just by pushing too hard (let alone the back injuries, interventions, having a CS, etc). I felt my epi, it worked, it worked good, and it was SO. NOT. WORTH. IT.



> Originally Posted by *buko*
> 
> 1) I am not a "good patient"-- believe it or not, probably BECAUSE my mom is an awesome doctor (who practiced evidence-based medicine, almost to a fault). That means I question everything, want to discuss everything, and get really irritated when anyone takes a "because I told you so" attitude with me. Or worse-- "because it's standard procedure." Oh, H3LL NO.
> 
> ...


buko, you and I should plan a kereoke appointment at the OBs. I'm looking forward to HB mostly because I will be able to make decisions better, on my own, without so much pressure, than with some many opinions crashing down around me. Especially the opinion of the procedure booklet, that one was really annoying!



> Originally Posted by *purplerose*
> 
> that medal we always hear about!


BWAHAHAHA

Seriously, getting to see my baby right after he/she is born is going to be the best prize ever. The worst CS memory I have is of being indifferent to my baby and my body, I want to avoidthat like crazy. Okay, that and the two weeks of stokedoutzombiehood and the 6 weeks of immobility and the 6 months of no babies and the 13 months of abdominal pain and the crazy VBAC rules...


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I too checked off most of those. But for me the #1 reason would have to be the "Holy Toledo! Have you seen the size of that needle!?" one. lol I can't fathom volunteering to let someone stick a big ol' needle right into my spinal cord! It's straight out of a nightmare to imagine. I've had all 6 of mine naturally.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok the epi needle does not go into your spinal cord (that would be a great way to lose sensation to the lower half of your body for good). The spinal cord ends about the middle of the back, the epi needle goes in well below that point and stays outside the covering of the cord, the dura (hence epi+dural). It's just adding some anesthetic to the fluid in the spinal canal, bathing the nerve roots as they enter/exit the cord space.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mambera*
> 
> Ok the epi needle does not go into your spinal cord (that would be a great way to lose sensation to the lower half of your body for good). The spinal cord ends about the middle of the back, the epi needle goes in well below that point and stays outside the covering of the cord, the dura (hence epi+dural). It's just adding some anesthetic to the fluid in the spinal canal, bathing the nerve roots as they enter/exit the cord space.


My exact anatomy understanding is flawed then, but still!







I couldn't let someone do that to me voluntarily. It just seems too scary. I also am afraid of not being in control of myself and my body. For example, I've had fans of drugs like LSD explain to me how awesome it is to be so out of control of your body have all those interesting hallucinations... but to me that just sounds terrifying. I much prefer to BE in my own body, and have control of it. Having half of it numb would be frightening and distracting to me.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zjande*
> 
> My exact anatomy understanding is flawed then, but still!
> 
> ...


I loved LSD back in the day, but I don't remember ever feeling so out of control of my body. I agree about the numbness. I find it terrifying...and it wasn't any better with repetition.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

The worst part about the epi for me wasn't the actual birth, I was too focused on getting baby out. It was once I started trying to do anything else (think, stand, ANYTHING) that it was bad. Because I couldn't do anything, at all. I was a zombie for two weeks after that epi and just enough of my brain was awake to know how debilitating it was. I still get back pain there from time to time. With baby #2, I am willing to do pretty much anything to avoid that again, the birth went fine but recovery was HORRIBLE. Nothing is worth going through that again, and no amount of pain or sleeplessness or whatever is going to deter me from having a natural childbirth this time. The only medal I want is the ability to stand, on my own, within the first week. That's it.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

The biggest reason for me was that I did not what a c-section so I voted that I didn't want the cascade of interventions. My mom had 4 c-sections and has had some minor, but life long complications. Plus the idea of being strapped down while they cut my baby from my body terrified me. I know there are situations where it can save either baby, mama or both and I'm glad it exists, but it's absolutly not what I'd choose.

Also I believe strongly that my body is healthy and birth is a normal function of a healthy female body, that God designed me to be able to do this.. There are usually concequences to messing with natural processes so I wanted my births to be natural.


----------



## 31rubies (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok. Thinking mostly of epidurals, I picked concerns about me, concerns about baby, concerns about freedom of movement.

I experienced an accidental dura puncture with my last birth. After THAT experience, epidurals are on my "only if absolutely needed hopefully never again needed definitely not routinely" list.

One thing that surprises me is that women say you can't feel the baby come out or the urge to push. I felt my babes and had strong urges to push with the epidurals. But everyone responds to drugs and such differently. Plain tylenol makes my grandmother sleepy


----------



## YvonneC-M (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd like to follow up on my earlier post, from 6/13. I gave birth naturally on 6/19 to an 8 lb 4 oz baby girl! At about 1pm that day, I realized I was in active labor, and arrived at the hospital at 7:15pm, dilated to 6 cm. My daughter was born at 10:23pm. I can now say that natural is the way to go. Why? Because by the next day I felt great. No long, drawn-out recovery period. Some of the nurses and even my doctor commented that I didn't look like I'd just given birth (and I'm 43 years old, mind you). After my first birth (epidural and pitocin), it took my body a full year to get back on track. This time, nothing. I could've run a foot race the next day.

My only regret is having an OB deliver the baby instead of a midwife. At 9.5-10 cm, she told me I could start pushing, even though I didn't feel the urge to push. I suggested waiting, and she told me I could but that she recommended not waiting. I took her advice and started pushing, and remained on my back even though I desperately wanted to squat. At the end of it all, everything turned out just fine, but the pushing stage was a greater agony than it had to be because I wasn't ready and wasn't in the position my body craved. Caveat: Wait until you feel the urge to push, and insist on being in the position that feels right for you.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Other and Needle.

My aunt got an epidural 10 years ago, and still isn't right. She had every complication under the sun. I know the chances are beyond slim of that happening to me (or anyone, for that matter). However, anecdotal experiences sure do shape us. I personally think that nothing sounds better than chilling in bed with an epi, watching movies and chatting with my DP until it's time to push. But, my fear gets the best of me and I plan to home birth to remove any and all temptation. I'm not adverse to transferring for an epi if I ever felt I needed one. From what I understand, most women are in transition when they reach that "I can't possibly do this" phase. If that's the case, cool beans, we're almost done! If I wasn't near transition, it would mean that I would transfer guilt-free for some rest.


----------



## allisonrae (Jan 16, 2013)

I started looking into natural childbirth when I found out you can save quite a but if money by skipping the epi (what can I say? I'm frugal).

Then I watched a coworker go from fine before her birth to having back pain at her epidural site every afternoon. Even a year later she was having it. I thought "I'd rather have a lot of pain for one day than moderate or even mild pain everyday for the rest of my life". Didn't want to take the chance.

(Funny how when talking about labor before I always referred to it as "one day" as if labor couldn't take longer. One 39hr labor later I would not say that again).


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Re: the epidural, I'm concerned about drug interactions with the baby. But primarily...Needle. Drugs. *In* my spinal column. Are you kidding me? NO. lol.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

And I do have a friend who had horrific damage done by an epidural. It was so sad to watch her struggle to recover from that, while having a newborn. Severe back pain. Not being able to lift. Headaches. Not being able to move. Horrible.


----------



## myra1 (Jan 20, 2013)

For sure all the reasons the other moms mentioned, but also because cb is my privilege as a woman....I have never felt as strong, proud, confident and amazing, plus flooded with adenaline and oxytocin, as I did after natural birthing my kids. It helped us bond and strengthened me as a person.
With all due respect to those who do, I don't understand the "orgasmic birth" thing froma physical standpoint, however, it was a spiritual experience and a sort of orgasmically instense emotional experience resulting from the pain and my ability to walk thru it for my child on the other side.....I hope I'm not the only one who gets this incredible benefit!


----------



## myra1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Also bonded me with husband.....it was something I did for our family, instead being a medical procedure done 'to me'....I hate to see that honor taken away from women and given to doctors....


----------



## Calladona (Feb 23, 2011)

A lot of the reasons listed, but honestly, at this point, it's also because my labors are fast enough there really isn't time for an epidural to be any help. Both of my vaginal births have been about an hour after I got to the hospital. By the time we got an anesthesiologist, I'd have been pushing already, so what would've been the point? So, yeah, honestly after last time I'd kinda like an epidural, but I'm realistic it's not going to be an option.


----------



## macheetah (Apr 24, 2007)

I also chose several reasons but the overriding issue was my personal history of bad and unexpected results with sedation, anesthesia and pain medications. I knew I have a high pain tolerance, and embraced a natural birth happily.

FWIW, I just had a major kidney stone attack two weeks ago and that pain was much worse than anything I remember experiencing in labor. I was begging EMTs to give me something for the pain and that is so out of character for me.


----------



## alaskanmomma (May 25, 2011)

I got the epidural with my 1st because I figured if there was one thing I could control, it would be able to at least not feel physical pain, I was going through enough emotional pain from the hands of my mother. She wasn't just bad, she was verbally abusing me and the OB had security kick her out of the hospital. I made it to 7 without it, and honestly wasn't feeling much pain at all, but am glad I got it considering the circumstances.

However, baby #2 was a completely different environment. I had a lot of problems at the injection site of the epidural after my daughter was born and didn't want to go through that again , and I knew if it hadn't been for my mother I could've went through with a drug free birth at the hospital. I had my son drug free in the water









I'm pregnant with #3 and am planning on another water birth, at home this time. I know my body can birth naturally(and birth big ol babies to boot!) and don't see any reason to mess with what nature intended my body to do. I'm not as gong-ho as I was with #2 to go natural, if I want to transfer for the epi. I won't be disappointed or have birth regrets, I feel like a lot of healing went in with my 2nd birth and since I got the birth I deserved and should have gotten with my first, I'm really at peace with however this birth goes









And I wrote a novel to a simple question hah


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alaskanmomma*
> 
> *I'm not as gong-ho as I was with #2 to go natural*,


I felt the same way for #3...but NEVER had an epi with the others Something about having #3??


----------



## bannanachild (May 16, 2009)

I really am terrified of that epidural needle. When I was young, I never wanted ton get pregnant just because I am terrified of needles and that huge thing going into my spine... That is scary. One day a friend casually mentioned "hey, did you know you can have a baby without an epidural?" I seriously had no idea. She gave me the book "Pushed"', and five months later my DH and I were expecting our first baby and planning a homebirth. The birth was such a wonderful, positive experience that this time around there was no question: of COURSE we would do a home birth. Who needs pain meds when you have a birthing pool?


----------



## bannanachild (May 16, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myra1*
> 
> it was a spiritual experience and a sort of orgasmically instense emotional experience resulting from the pain and my ability to walk thru it for my child on the other side.....I hope I'm not the only one who gets this incredible benefit!


I couldn't agree more. Childbirth is AMAZING! Knowing you can do it... It's priceless an so very empowering.


----------



## catherinedole (Mar 7, 2016)

bannanachild said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *myra1*
> ...


Thank you for these words. I'm really scared of natural birth, but thanks to you I hope it will be wonderful experience.


----------

